

CloudFlare's ScrapeShield spots single line of text copy/pasted from my blog - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/08/cloudflares-scrapeshield-spots-single.html

======
46Bit
I didn't know about the wheel morse code - that's pretty awesome. I'd loved
some technical detail about what exactly the beacons are? Javascript, images,
special characters...? The CloudFlare page isn't exactly informative in that
regard.

